# Depth charges (of the psyche)



## renatapatry

Buna seara!

Cum ati traduce *charges (of the psyche*)?  Contextul: _Sets off depth charges of the psyche._ Este o recenzie critica la adresa unui film thriller politist.

Multumesc.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Deşi ar mai trebui context, aş spune intuitiv că se referă la "burdens" / "apăsări". Dar este o simplă părere.


----------



## renatapatry

Eu ma gandeam la incarcari, cu sensul de impovarari... Doar atat context am. Este parerea unui jurnalist despre un film thriller psihologic. 
O zi buna!


----------



## farscape

Depth charge -> grenadă anti-submarin
to set off a depth charge -> (sens propriu) a detona o grenadă anti-submarin

Ca metaforă mă gândesc la ceva de genul "a șoca psihologic", "a cutremura lăuntric"

Later,
f.


----------

